# Auto-update iTunes library?



## canfanreal (Nov 27, 2005)

Is there a way for iTunes to automatically update my library from a certain folder?

Right now, I have all my music in a folder... can iTunes automatically scan it everytime it opens to see if there's any new music in there and automatically add it to my library?

I find it a hassle to have to find and add songs, or add the whole folder which makes iTunes do some album-artwork-scanning thing which takes forever...


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

unless you build a script.. it is not possible


----------

